# Raleigh NC, Old Tools



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

I'll be visiting and staying in Raleigh for the next few days and was wondering if anyone could recommend woodworking - old tools venues. Of course I plan to make a pilgrimage to Pittsboro, and to the upstairs tool shop, so got that covered. I've looked at a couple of flea market websites but with the limited info at hand, I could get lucky and find a toolmonger or two, or not. Since NC is known for such a rich woodworking and furniture making history, it just seems a waste to not at least try to find a plane, or scraper, or chisel, or two. Also any suggestions regarding furniture museums, or similar venues would be appreciated.


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

I lived in Raleigh for a few years but don't know of any specific old tool shops. The fairgrounds host a giant fleamarket every weekend with all sorts of vendors. Bound to be some rust hunting there.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks rhett! I googled flea markets for Raleigh area and they certainly have their share. I'll only be in town till Tuesday days and figure I have at most 4 hours to carve out for rust hunting. I'll give the fairgrounds a try. If I depart Raleigh without some red under my fingernails, I'm gonna be disappointed. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

You'll probably be disappointed in the fairgrounds flea market unless you like paying 3X the value. You might whittle them down to full blown retail if you're a good bargainer. Off in one corner they have a section for yard sale folks where prices are much better but most of it's junk, get there very early for choice pickings.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

The woodwright studio is in graham..its right there at Pittsboro…they have classes to lookem up on line.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

I was doing one last search of places and events and checking LJ one more time.

Rick M. Figures, its alchemy, turning rust into gold. Guess I'll be looking more than buying. Hope they don't charge for handling, coddling, etc!

Kizerpea, I've got the Woodwright's shop plugged into my phone. Just a quick shot down HY 55 then west a few miles on HY 64 - Should be there within the hour. Is there an old tools store above the woodwright's shop. I thought I read something to that effect. I'll let you know soon.

Also I forgot that Klingsport is in Raleigh, and Woodworkers Supply is in Graham, just west of Durham.

I've got a full day and it's not even Saturday!


----------



## yrob (May 26, 2008)

Yes there is a big old tool store above the classroom. Its run by Ed Ledbekin and it is a treasure trove. 
I suggest you phone the school ahead of time to see if the tool store is open. Ed usually is there whenever Roy runs some classes.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

If you were a bit farther west I would suggest going to the flea market in Hickory. Lot's of old tool dealers there, some reasonably prices, others….. not so much.
Statesville has Sharon's flea market on the weekends, It's a discount/used/scrath and dent/ junk shop with a large parkinglot they let people set up in. Sometimes there are some very good deals, even in the store. I bought a set of 20 Hitachi Core drill bits for $30 about 8 years ago and they are still going strong.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

Theres a woodcrarft store between graham an mebane on the north side of 40-85 ….I think….


----------

